# Racism in Australia discussion



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi all, I know for many people Racism is at the top of their minds when it comes to moving to Australia. I get PMs with ppl concerned about this so I thought I'll start a discussion with my own experiences hopefully to calm down your fears!

It's a valid reason to be scared because media overseas hype the incidents that happen and the main thing for people is safety of their family. Let me answer the main question first, is Australia an extremely racist country? Simply NO, in fact much LESS racist than the asian countries you're coming from. 

In the past 6 months or so that I've been here I haven't experienced any racism, zero racism. Even though I do feel like a minority in an overwhelmingly white nation at no point of time anyone made me feel unwelcome. At work everyone is great and very open minded. 

What's important though is to distinguish someone being rude from being racist. And this is something I believe many Asians and middle eastern fail to distinguish. If someone is rude to you a lot of ppl might consider that racist because that's what's on your mind being a minority however you'll quickly realize that person behaves the exact same way with everyone else. My experience with people has also been very interesting here, I have never met so many friendly people in my life in such a short time, truly the friendliest people on earth and at the same time I have encountered too many rude people in just the short time I've been here more than I've encountered in maybe 10 years living in Doha and Dubai! Its very polarizing and I've put it down to a cultural norm something you will learn to deal with and live with.

For example I've seen a bank teller unjustly yell at a customer for asking simple questions! Never seen any bank employee in any country yell at anyone in my life and This is in Melbourne CBD. Yet everyone else serving at the same bank was super friendly. There are always these bad apples hanging somewhere. 

The only racist remark I heard was believe it or not from a petty middle eastern man directed at someone else. 

So in conclusion Australia is NOT a racist country, don't be afraid, it has the friendliest and most tolerant people you'll ever meet in your life and important to distinguish between someone just being rude in nature than being a racist. People here can sometimes be in your face. 

My recommendation is to not go and look for an Indian or middle Eastern neighbourhood but instead to mix with everyone and live with everyone else in harmony. I moved in to a mixed and mainly anglo neighbourhood, other than the occasional noisy neighbour everyone else is great and friendly. 

Also all the crap you hear in Indian media, is all lies and absolute rubbish, there are no targeted crimes they were all cases of random crimes that can happen to anyone. Don't believe it 

If you have any questions I'm happy to help and answer


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with you, I have spent some weeks visiting on business in Sydney and never experienced any issues with racism. In fact I found the people really helpful and friendly apart from that I found that the population of immigrants is so large it does not feel as if you are in another country. My personal opinion is that our fellow country men/women are far more racist compared to Australians


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

On my view, Australians , in general, are racists but polite enough as to make you feel they are not.

I haven't experienced it that much, perhaps because I'm white, but my strong accent makes me get in trouble sometimes hehe. My girlfriend is Australian and most of they friends complain about different people coming to settle here, specially Indians and Chinese. It goes beyond of the color of your skin. It's more a matter of behaviour.

I'm not saying that everybody here is racist. Most of them won't make anything that makes you feel unwelcome. But, yes, racism exists here too.

However, you won't be killed or bullied because of your race and/or skin color. You'll probably get a good job and will be able to make some good Australian friends.

Hope this helps you to give you an objetive view of what Australian people are and doesn't discourage you to come over.

I will repeat again, this is my personal opinion!



JBY said:


> Hi all, I know for many people Racism is at the top of their minds when it comes to moving to Australia. I get PMs with ppl concerned about this so I thought I'll start a discussion with my own experiences hopefully to calm down your fears!
> 
> It's a valid reason to be scared because media overseas hype the incidents that happen and the main thing for people is safety of their family. Let me answer the main question first, is Australia an extremely racist country? Simply NO, in fact much LESS racist than the asian countries you're coming from.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

*Asian will still come*

Asian will still come and never stop even if racism gets at peak.

Asians want to leave their country and settle to OZ at the point of anything. there has been numerous cases of racism where victim had ugliest experience even after that they applied for PR and settled here.

Racism topic is for white non- Australian. for Asian they don't care.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

ozmigration said:


> Asian will still come and never stop even if racism gets at peak.
> 
> Asians want to leave their country and settle to OZ at the point of anything. there has been numerous cases of racism where victim had ugliest experience even after that they applied for PR and settled here.
> 
> Racism topic is for white non- Australian. for Asian they don't care.


Hi OzMigration,

Don't agree with you. A lot of Indians would be concerned about racism, specially for situations when they are out with family and kids and face racism verbal or physical assaults.

Personally speaking, I would be very concerned about it, to the point that I might decide to just go back if that happens to me!

Just dont agree when you say "Asians don't care!"....

In my friend circle, I know a Sri Lankan, a Phillipino and Indians of course, and all of them care about racism and seriously worry about it.

But again, we all have our independent views and ways of thinking. This is a sensitive topic.

Cheers
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

JBY said:


> Hi all, I know for many people Racism is at the top of their minds when it comes to moving to Australia. I get PMs with ppl concerned about this so I thought I'll start a discussion with my own experiences hopefully to calm down your fears!
> 
> It's a valid reason to be scared because media overseas hype the incidents that happen and the main thing for people is safety of their family. Let me answer the main question first, is Australia an extremely racist country? Simply NO, in fact much LESS racist than the asian countries you're coming from.
> 
> ...


Well... JBY... All I can say is that the rosy picture you have posted is just based on your own experience and that doesn't mean it is the universal truth....

I would be amazed if you are saying that there exists any country in this world, where there is zero racism!! ... 

In India, people are racist to their own fellow countrymen who simply belong to a different part of the nation.... 

Personally, I have not faced any direct racism so far in Australia, however, some of my friends and office collegaues - Sri Lankan, Chinese, Phillipino (and who all are Aussie citizens) did face numerous racist verbal assaults directly on their face ..... The Phillipino lady actually faced it in my current workplace, and the employee at fault was forced to apologise to her by the HR, else he was to lose his job ....

Having said that, my personal view is that racism here is Australia is lesser as compared to other nations ( ... have been to 14 odd nations till date for work and leisure)....

Generally speaking, Aussies are indeed very friendly and civilised.... but it would be far fetched to say that racism doesn't exist here... 

Again.... this is based on my personal experience and thinking.... No universal truth....

Cheers
Ausmover


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

As bigjojoto already said, Australians are very racist but they will never say it in front of you! I know a few Australians that told me a lot about that! They hate all Chines and Indians that are coming here to get there jobs!!! This is unfortunately the reality but I understand them also think you a bit if s lot of Australians would migrate to India and take your job what would be your reaction?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

In total agreement with the first post, Australians very jovial by nature and like to have fun. Sometimes these jokes are not taken well by others. 
It does take some time to get used their sense of humor but definitely it's not offensive


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

i do not care about racism in australia..!!

the place where i am coming from (India, Hyderabad) has more racism, telangana (a state in India) people has problem with andhra pradesh (a state in India) and vice versa. this hate is too much, that everyone needs here professional counselling.

North indians dont like South indians, north eastern states, and there are disgusting racism feelings in between south states..tamils dont like others, kerala has problem with tamil nadu etc..etc. list goes on ......

i think, specially Indians dont have moral right to question racism.

off course,this is my personal opinion.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

depende said:


> As bigjojoto already said, Australians are very racist but they will never say it in front of you! I know a few Australians that told me a lot about that! They hate all Chines and Indians that are coming here to get there jobs!!! This is unfortunately the reality but I understand them also think you a bit if s lot of Australians would migrate to India and take your job what would be your reaction?





depende said:


> reality but I understand them also think you a bit if s lot of Australians would migrate to India and take your job what would be your reaction?


Your reality is a myth and is a result of being ignorant. Immigrants aren't taking any jobs from locals and if that was the case why do you think Gov of Aus invite foreigners to apply for a visa in specific categories? People who complaint that their jobs are being stolen are the ones who are a burden on any govt's economy. Working hard will get you a job not whining.

and let me do the hard work for you to just cross verify your reality.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...4.14719j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

Debunking the myth of job-stealing immigrants: NYT article draws on research from the IZA network | IZA Newsroom

5 Myths about immigration


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey guys! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Just came across this post and read everyone's thought on this very interesting topic.

I moved to Australia in 2008 on a student visa lived there for 5 years. I met my Australian (white) husband there. Life have never been better. Now I'm on a partner visa and enjoying days as they come. We are in Brisbane, which is not as big as Melbourne or Sydney but is very nice and people are lovely.

So far I have by the grace of GOD never experienced a tiny hint of racism since I've lived here. People here are amazingly helpful and friendly.
Jobs I've had have been great and so have been the people there. They welcomed me like I was one of them. Never felt like I was treated differently.
Even my in-laws welcomed me with open arms which of-course makes life a lot better and easier.

Australians from what I've seen are lovely people. Don't be scared of moving to Australia. Get out and meet new people.
Not that this is a bad thing, but I've seen this happen at university and also at work, all Indians that I've seen always are together. I've never seen them hang out with people who are not Indians may it be Australians or people from anywhere on the planet. This is where they miss out. They forget to mix and met people from other countries.
Don't know how many of you will agree with this, but I have seen this happen so many times, it makes me laugh.

As for immigrants stealing jobs from Australians, who ever deseves it, gets it. Qualification, work ethics, work experience is what counts when one goes in for an interview and not their nationality.
And as a previous expat mentioned earlier, there is so much racism in India, it's ridiculos. People from the east getting bashed in the north and what not. At least here, Australians love and care about their people.

Overall, Australia has given me everything I didn't have back home. I guess that's the whole reason why people move to a different country leaving their family and loved ones. 
Next thing on my list is to get my parents here. 

Hope this helps those who are not too sure what its like here.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> i do not care about racism in australia..!!
> 
> the place where i am coming from (India, Hyderabad) has more racism, telangana (a state in India) people has problem with andhra pradesh (a state in India) and vice versa. this hate is too much, that everyone needs here professional counselling.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! Wish there was a high-five option..haha


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

@radical

If somebody is ignorant here than you are the one. Those words that Migrants take jobs from Australians are said from Australians itself! No Australians will tell to any Indians that because of them they can't get jobs than they will be accused to be a racist! But they it to me because I'm white. They will never said it to you but they will look at you strange...and btw the the friendliness of Australians is a fake! If today an Australian talk to, tomorrow, he has forgot who you are...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

For all discussing here about Australians being racist, can you clarify who are "AUSTRALIANS", weren't they migrants at some point in time ?
If I know my history well, most of Australia is formed by people coming over from across the globe. Each one of you would potentially be an Aussie in few year. 
So what will change in these years that from being a victim today, you'll become a racist in a few year ?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

depende said:


> @radical
> 
> If somebody is ignorant here than you are the one. Those words that Migrants take jobs from Australians are said from Australians itself! No Australians will tell to any Indians that because of them they can't get jobs than they will be accused to be a racist! But they it to me because I'm white. They will never said it to you but they will look at you strange...and btw the the friendliness of Australians is a fake! If today an Australian talk to, tomorrow, he has forgot who you are...


What a sweeping generalisation. It sounds like you do not like living amongst Australians very much. I do not mean to be rude, but your writing is not that of an Anglo background British person. Certainly some Aussies are racist and some think our jobs are at risk. It was no different when my family arrived from Italy.
At least if people feel the need to conceal their racism it is better than if they aggressively act out their feelings.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Relax mate have you seen Depende previous post, he has flavored statements on all the posts. So I think he just wants to have fun while you fume.
If he indeed is having such a view, I think he is one of the most unique Pommy (apparently doesnt look like one) out there believe me my best friends are Poms who are Australians and they would just laugh at his statements and wont bother about those seriously


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah mate relax! My suggestion is that you come to down under so that you will get your own opinion....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

depende said:


> Yeah mate relax! My suggestion is that you come to down under so that you will get your own opinion....


Mate 

I have been in Sydney for the past 4 months and yes i am employed now.

U know - i was interviewed by an Asian, reporting to a Greek and in a team with Indian, Philipino, Aussie and British as colleagues. Nationals from different parts of world in a team.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Mate
> 
> I have been in Sydney for the past 4 months and yes i am employed now.
> 
> U know - i was interviewed by an Asian, reporting to a Greek and in a team with Indian, Philipino, Aussie and British as colleagues. Nationals from different parts of world in a team.


That is great!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

There's racism in India and not Australia. I have lived in different parts in India and local people treat outsiders (though Indian) as terrorists. Localities are rude, they think that they own the place and have full rights to kill or threat anyone at any time. Rules and regulations stands nowhere between localities and outsiders. 

One of the incident I remember : When I was in Pune, I was going back from office to home at around 8 PM. It was raining heavily, and traffic was slow. I was driving at 25-30 Kmph, and suddenly a big fat man with thick beard in 40's came running in front of my vehicle and crossed the road. He was lucky that all cars applied brake on time and he survived. My friend, who was sitting on the front seat with me opened the window and told that creature to watch for vehicles and don't run. This creature saw my car registration number (it was from other state) and came running to the car and started banging the Windows. He was shouting and asking me to stop. And how dare we said anything to him since we are outsiders. Wtf.. being local means do anything ?

Similar racism shown by people in : Chennai, Mumbai, Delhi etc

This is why I moved to Aus. 

And in Australia, you're treated as a human, not an alien coming from other planed to rule Australia . 

India is, and will be most racist country until unless people change their thinking and laws are made more stringent.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Racism or not....
We all are grownups. We all know the consequences of our decision.
So what I think before applying for a PR we all knew there might be some discrimination once we settle down under. Didn't we.....
If someone says he didn't know then it's a white lie. So if we all know and still we dream of being an AUSSIE then lets just accept that. Someone may be discriminated against and someone may not be in his entire life in AUS.
Its like being stung by a BEE. We all know a bee may sting you if you go near or try to touch it yet do we stop going out with the fear that it may sting us. So the best option is go out enjoy but do not interfere with the bees task. In that way both of us enjoy. But there may be rare cases where the bee stings without being interfered with. 
Lets accept the fact that there may be cases of Racism. But not for everyone.

All the best to everyone already out there....and for people like me who are still in the initial stages we all know what to expect once in AUS so Just Chill.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

2013 said:


> Similar racism shown by people in : Chennai, Mumbai, Delhi etc
> 
> This is why I moved to Aus.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with what you said, that I put in bold.

The sad truth is, don't think there will be a change because the people who want to see this change being inplemented are getting sick of things back home and are moving abroad leaving the people behind who either can't leave that place or are happy living in their own ignorant buble.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

I completely agree with Becky! I have spent almost 11 years in Bangalore, my wife is from Karnataka, I have purchased a house here and made it my home but still I am considered an outsider. In our country our identity is inexorably entwined with our place of birth or caste/religion of the family at birth, and I am not even talking about the infinite number of stereotypes that we have invented (Bihari’s/Madrasis/North Indians etc). 
My personal opinion is that people are quick to point out racism as the cause of all issues today but never consider the number of expats who are well settled in other countries, why don't they face this stigma/racism that everyone is talking about? Could it be that they have adjusted to life in the country of their choosing, they have made friends mingled with colleagues from all walks of life and hence are not considered Indians/Chinese/Asians anymore. Could it be that as an individual you may choose to fit in or stick out? Was it not the same when you joined a new school or moved to a new city? Did we not have to adjust and make new friends? People who adapted well were easily incorporated into the group while others were teased/bullied for being outsiders/different.
As I mentioned earlier, I never faced any sort of racism when I was in Sydney or US. However, in the end its your decision, like it was mine or Becky's. If you are not comfortable with the environment/culture then you have an option to stay back/come back and resume life in your own country and no one can stop you from doing that. But for the others like me who want better quality of life for our next generations, we may not make the same choices


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

2013 said:


> There's racism in India and not Australia. I have lived in different parts in India and local people treat outsiders (though Indian) as terrorists. Localities are rude, they think that they own the place and have full rights to kill or threat anyone at any time. Rules and regulations stands nowhere between localities and outsiders.
> 
> One of the incident I remember : When I was in Pune, I was going back from office to home at around 8 PM. It was raining heavily, and traffic was slow. I was driving at 25-30 Kmph, and suddenly a big fat man with thick beard in 40's came running in front of my vehicle and crossed the road. He was lucky that all cars applied brake on time and he survived. My friend, who was sitting on the front seat with me opened the window and told that creature to watch for vehicles and don't run. This creature saw my car registration number (it was from other state) and came running to the car and started banging the Windows. He was shouting and asking me to stop. And how dare we said anything to him since we are outsiders. Wtf.. being local means do anything ?
> 
> ...



well said..and Indians wont change..this is one of the reason i am moving to Oz. I want my kids to be global citizens and not like a crook you mentioned who has nothing but stupid emotional, hypocritic relation to his place.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> I completely agree with Becky! I have spent almost 11 years in Bangalore, my wife is from Karnataka, I have purchased a house here and made it my home but still I am considered an outsider. In our country our identity is inexorably entwined with our place of birth or caste/religion of the family at birth, and I am not even talking about the infinite number of stereotypes that we have invented (Bihari’s/Madrasis/North Indians etc).
> My personal opinion is that people are quick to point out racism as the cause of all issues today but never consider the number of expats who are well settled in other countries, why don't they face this stigma/racism that everyone is talking about? Could it be that they have adjusted to life in the country of their choosing, they have made friends mingled with colleagues from all walks of life and hence are not considered Indians/Chinese/Asians anymore. Could it be that as an individual you may choose to fit in or stick out? Was it not the same when you joined a new school or moved to a new city? Did we not have to adjust and make new friends? People who adapted well were easily incorporated into the group while others were teased/bullied for being outsiders/different.
> As I mentioned earlier, I never faced any sort of racism when I was in Sydney or US. However, in the end its your decision, like it was mine or Becky's. If you are not comfortable with the environment/culture then you have an option to stay back/come back and resume life in your own country and no one can stop you from doing that. But for the others like me who want better quality of life for our next generations, we may not make the same choices


Whoa the post started with the topic that there is no racism in Australia and we came to the conclusion that there is widespread in India  . 

That's insightful but at the same time not entirely true, yes there is complexity and differences in India considering how vast the diversity is but educated and civilized people like you and me would never think on those lines of what has been stated and never differentiate each other, my generations have stayed in Bangalore and I can say its most multicultural city when it comes to people.

I think we were good citizen back and continue to be good migrants and possibly citizens here and try to teach our young ones to be good person free from evils that you have pointed out , possibly why we are here at the first place.

On coming to rosy picture of no racism I have stayed in OZ and am married to Australian for three years have traveled intensively across the country side both in VIC and in Perth. People are good in general. But there might be places where you meet some bogans and you will here racial vibes but they would use foul mouth for everyone its just that you have got racial taunt from them. I have personally seen young natives who are not even white traumatizing the people so its not about color and there are elements here too. 

But I feel one needs to bring changes in him first and then you would be surprised that the world see you as a better person and you get insulated from negativity.


----------

